# Big Jims Spring Fling!!    FLYER ADDED!!!!



## BigJim Bow (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, I probably should have announced this months ago, but we will be holding the 2nd annual spring fling the weekend of April the 17th. As of right now, it will be held on Saturday. We are considering changing that to Sat. and Sun. without requiring anybody to shoot both days. 

Any Ideas would be greatly apreciated. 

thanks, bigjim


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking forward to it Big Jim!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 16, 2010)

BigJim Bow said:


> Well, I probably should have announced this months ago, but we will be holding the 2nd annual spring fling the weekend of April the 17th. As of right now, it will be held on Saturday. We are considering changing that to Sat. and Sun. without requiring anybody to shoot both days.
> 
> Any Ideas would be greatly apreciated.
> 
> thanks, bigjim




Oh, does Big Jim need to move some arrow inventory? 

I'm comin down there and I want my 3 arrows back that I left last year


----------



## RogerB (Mar 16, 2010)

My best idea is, YES!!


----------



## Necedah (Mar 16, 2010)

Dang Jim, that's the weekend of the TBG Hog and Turkey Hunt at Chickasawhatchee. I need a twin to get to all the Trad stuff I wanna do. 

Dave


----------



## ky_longbow (Mar 16, 2010)

wow- im off that weekend, but our turkey season is in.........decisions, decisions.........is there a place to camp ? if i could could talk BGBH to make the trip with me i would be there !


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 16, 2010)

Gosh, it's also the weekend of my YOF shoot in Crossville,TN. My shoot is Sunday.....man the interstate will just be heated up a might after I get up and down 2 states!!!!!!!But that's what a new Ford truck is for I guess!!!But it'll sure be good for me to shoot so much before the Twin Classic in Clarksville,TN the end of April so........


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 16, 2010)

Big Jim, I  will be there!!!
My vote will be for sat and sun!


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 16, 2010)

Dang, I forgot about the TBG hog and turke hunt. If there is another weekend open maybe we can move the shoot, gonna be hard to do both.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 16, 2010)

Sounds good to me. We can be there on Sat.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Mar 16, 2010)

Can't make that weekend. TBG @ Chickasawhatchee...


----------



## Al33 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ain't it grand!!!!!! It was only a few years back a trad shooter had to wait and wait for an organized shoot or hunt to attend and now we don't have enough room on the calendar for all of them. As much as I would like to attend everyone of them I do like having options.


----------



## Elbow (Mar 16, 2010)

I would love to go but there are so many events going on! Just let us know what works for you Big Jim!

Al, like that new Avatar!
El


----------



## BGBH (Mar 16, 2010)

ky_longbow said:


> wow- im off that weekend, but our turkey season is in.........decisions, decisions.........is there a place to camp ? if i could could talk BGBH to make the trip with me i would be there !



Doug, you know I'd go if it wasn't opening day of turkey season...


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll do my best to be there. 

Uh, you reckon them rattlesnakes will be out and about by then....  yikes!


----------



## fishbait (Mar 16, 2010)

Dang to many choices. That is also the weekend for North Fl. Archers in Jacksonville Fl. 2 day shoot. How about the 24 of April ?

Al I know what you mean about all the shoots and hunts. The club I'm in at Calvary has a shoot April 3 which is thier American round. Then TBA in tallahassee Fl. has a shoot on April 10 . Then NFA on the 17 ,then the 1st of May is my clubs 2 day trophy shoot. An it just keeps going.

Got to love this time in Trad Archery.

Sorry Jim didn't mean to highjack your thread.


----------



## whiz (Mar 16, 2010)

april 17 sounds good to us.we plan to be there,


----------



## whiz (Mar 16, 2010)

coon shoot?
canoe shoot?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like it will have to be Sat and Sunday. I can't move the dates. Ky Klassic is the weekend before and ASTB is the weekend after. 

There will be plenty of room for camping but there are no hookups. There will be available water though. 
Thanks,bigjim


----------



## Elbow (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds good Big Jim! At least two days will give some an opportunity to be there one of those days!
El


----------



## Tikki (Mar 17, 2010)

This will be my first!  I can't wait!


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll miss this one I'll be in Tx. turkey and hog hunting tough job but somebody has to do it


----------



## fishbait (Mar 17, 2010)

Works for me . Haven't missed one yet.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 18, 2010)

Address or location of the shoot please.

Thanks


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 18, 2010)

the shoot will be held at my place. The following is the address:

812 Morgan Ct. 
Albany, GA 31705

Whiz, if it don't stop raining, the whole thing will be shot from a canoe! lol I'm shure thermacels and or bug dope will be in high demand. There is shure to be a lot of standing water around the property.  " This will be held in the woods! That is where mosquitoes live. Expect them, be prepared, and you will have a great time. Show up unprepared and become faint from loss of blood.
Thanks, bigjim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 21, 2010)

Will have some flyers out this week with a couple of minor changes from before. If anybody has ideas they would like to share, I am open to them.

thanks,bigjim


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 21, 2010)

What kinda changes?
And are you going to have the pop up targets again?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 22, 2010)

I wish I could have the pop up targets. They sold there set up shortly after our shoot and havn't rebuilt yet. 
the changes are: two days instead of one day, two 20 target courses instead of two 30 target courses. Maybe a couple more small changes. Will have flyer out this week.

thanks,bigjim


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 22, 2010)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> Uh, you reckon them rattlesnakes will be out and about by then....  yikes!





What's the problem with the snakes? Just stay away from Chief1941 and you're safe.    




We'll be there for sure. 

All you fussbudgets need to work on your time management skills.  No reason you can't hunt early and take a couple of hours midday for some fun at Jim's, socialization and good grub.  In fact, bring a kill and throw it on the grill for the rest of us.  

Folks, I love the TBG hunts like everyone else but Jim and his lovely wife do a lot to help us out. If he's holding the shoot both days, you all can find a few hours inbetween prime hunting times to scoot over and shoot a few rounds.  It ain't that far.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds like a large time to me. How far away is the nearest motel where your vehicle will still be in the parking lot and won't be up on blocks come morning?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 26, 2010)

Barry- there are motels (safe ones) with in 12 miles. 

bigjim


----------



## RogerB (Mar 27, 2010)

I sure like that name "Stick slinging and tree killing" needs "stump bumping" in there somewhere since last year some stumps gave  me fits. LOL


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 27, 2010)

Roger, feel free to customize the name as need be. 

Stick-n-string, hogdgz and his brother came by to help pull targets so we can start resetting the course. Unfortunately, somehow, I threw my back out this morning and was confined to light duty work. They took the task under there wing and did a great job with a smile. I really apreciate there help. I felt like crying when I hurt myself and not because of the pain but the lost time. Oh well- will make up for it tomorrow. 
Thanks againg guys, Bigjim


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 28, 2010)

My pleasure jim! Be back next weekend to do some more!


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 28, 2010)

Your welcome Jim, we had a good time other than getting the 4 wheeler and trailer loaded down with targets stuck in the mud, lol.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for info Jim.


----------



## schleylures (Mar 29, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Sounds like a large time to me. How far away is the nearest motel where your vehicle will still be in the parking lot and won't be up on blocks come morning?



I have a buddy looking for new reams. But I think you will be safe at Jims.


----------



## harjoshuaper (Mar 30, 2010)

Big jim - will there be any recurves for sale @ this shoot?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 31, 2010)

I would hope so! I always have several for sale and I do take trades and ocasionally buy one to sell.

thanks,bigjim


----------



## Offroad (Apr 8, 2010)

*Enjoyed last year*

We really had a great time at this shoot last year and definitely plan on attending this one.

Best shoot in Ga. in my opinion


----------



## HunterFaulk (Apr 11, 2010)

Cant wait to come


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 12, 2010)

We just got back from the Ky Klassic this morning and are already making big plans for the course. I am hopeing to have it ready long before the final hour, but that would leave out all the excitement. 

We had a great time in Ky as we do everywhere and am a little pleasantly stumped. Even though the reports of the economy and the fears we have over our fearless leader would suggest we are going down the wrong path, the 3D events we have attended this year show no evidence of hard times. I am certainly not complaining, and hope it continues.

Look forward to seeing ya'll this weekend. I will tell you too, the mosquitoes are considerably absent at this time. Don't let that fool you in to leaving the bug dope at the house though. You will still be in  the woods!!!!


----------



## fountain (Apr 12, 2010)

i am planning on bringing some cookbooks to sell this weekend to help benefit our relay for life team for my mother.  there are 616 wonderful recipies in it that my wife put together by herself to help raise money for their team.  if you want one they are $20.  several members here have them and the are truly a great cookbook.  theres even a pic of me in it, so that makes it all worth it....naw seriously the money raised goes to a great cause.  our county was third in the state last year for money raised and this year is going to be even better.


----------



## whiz (Apr 13, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 13, 2010)

I planned on setting up about 20 targets this morning and of course only had time for about 12. Going to try to hit it hard tomorrow. I shure hope I wake up in a good mood. Today was a real pain and I think it was reflected in the level of difficulty of the range. 
Maybe not. Oh well, it's  only arrows. LOL I know where you can get more.  
All joking aside (maybe), I heard a few coments after the last shoot about the course being much easier. Well I guess that is because I was in recovery and unable to assist in most of the target placement. I am the only one to blame this year. (I can take it too) Besides, the trees didn't cost me anything and will probably heal on ther own. All those targets cost money, we woluldn't want everybody to hit them and tear them up. 

See ya soon, Bigjim


----------



## Dennis (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds like i need to bring a bunch of arrows


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 14, 2010)

I am gonna bring my FSA arrows ( foam seeking arrows) that way I want lose any arrows. LOL


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 14, 2010)

Big Jim I hope I get by this weekend.  I will be down the road at the WMA.


----------



## eman1885 (Apr 14, 2010)

i should have checked this out before i made plans for this weekend, but as it stands i can't make it. good luck to everyone shootin!


----------



## whiz (Apr 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, with hogdgz's help this evening, we finished setting all 40 targets. He did tell me that he didn't want anyone knowing that he helped set up some of the targets (it was his idea and only his). There was a bunch of laughing and devilish joking going on. But it is only in fun. It had absolutely nothing to do with the price of arrows going up for the weekend.
I will tell you that there has not been one lost arrow on the course yet!
shoot straight and often, Bigjim


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 15, 2010)

Said the spider to the fly.


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 16, 2010)

I DIDNT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!! Thats gonna be my famous last words. LOL

I didnt realize that Jims place had that many big rocks laying around on it until we started placeing targets out. LOL


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 16, 2010)

Shure you didn't !


bigjim


----------



## whiz (Apr 16, 2010)

SEE YALL IN THE MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Apr 18, 2010)

I drove down and back yesterday for the shoot. It was worth it, good shoot, Thanks Jim!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 18, 2010)

Was down there yesterday as well, and had a large time. Roger B., you must have been wearing good camo, hate I missed seeing you.  Was lucky enough to watch D. Poole shooting his self bow. Big thanks to all that had a part in making this shoot happen.


----------



## Offroad (Apr 19, 2010)

Jim,
You did your job well.Tough shoot, had lots of fun and really enjoyed the shoot.Thanks.


----------

